# Conjugated verb(s)



## Frank06

Hi,He *lives* in Brussels.​In the sentence above, the marked verb is a "finite verb", but 'finite' is too technical a word for my purposes. 
A less technical term would be "conjugated verb". 

How would you translate this term in your language?
I'd appreciate the form in the 'original' script _and_ in the singular and plural. A transcription or romanisation is not necessary.

*English*: 
finite verb, finite verbs
conjugated verb, conjugated verbs

*Dutch:
*vervoegd werkwoord, vervoegde werkwoorden(hardly used)
persoonsvorm, persoonsvormen (normal term)

*French, Spanish, Portuguese, Turkish, Chinese, Persian: *
okay

As always, many thanks in advance!

Groetjes,

Frank

*Some notes:*
1. I obviously checked out Wikipedia already, but they give only a handful of languages and use a variant of 'finite' in most cases (English, German, Danish, Norwegian, ...).
2. I do remember that I posted a similar request to translate grammatical terms quite some time ago, but "conjugated/finite verb" was not on the list, alas...


----------



## arsham

French
verbe fini; verbes finis (not sure)
verbe conjugué; verbes conjugués

Persian
ساخت؛ ساختها sāxt, pl. sāxthā ( a conjugated form of the verb) finite verb, also called صیغه؛ صیغه ها sīghe/pl. sīghehā
فعل صرف شده؛ فعلهای صرف شده/ افعال صرف شده fe'l-e sarf-šode; pl. fe'lhāy-e sarf-šode/af'āl-e sarf-šode conjugated verb/conjugated verbs

Turkish
fiil çekimi verb conjugation


----------



## Frank06

Hi,
Thanks for the translations!

One question, though:


arsham said:


> Turkish
> fiil çekimi verb conjugation



For Turkish, which I do not know at all, I found _çekimli fiil. _
What exactly is the difference?

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## CapnPrep

Frank06 said:


> For Turkish, which I do not know at all, I found _çekimli fiil. _
> What exactly is the difference?


_fiil_ = verb, _çekim_ = inflection, and Turkish has prenominal modification. So _fiil çekimi_ = verb inflection, _çekimli fiil_ = inflected verb (lit. verb with inflection).


----------



## Grekh

Español:
Verbo conjugado
Verbos conjugados

No estoy seguro de que exista una traducción para "finite verbs"


----------



## CapnPrep

In French, _verbe fléchi_ is more common than _verbe fini_ (but still more technical than _verbe conjugué_).

In Chinese, I doubt that there are any non-technical ways to talk about inflectional morphology . 
finite verb = 限定動詞 (or 限定动词)


----------



## arsham

CapnPrep said:


> _fiil_ = verb, _çekim_ = inflection, and Turkish has prenominal modification. So _fiil çekimi_ = verb inflection, _çekimli fiil_ = inflected verb (lit. verb with inflection).



exact, the plural is çekimli fiiller


----------



## Tamar

In Hebrew we only have the term 'conjugated verb':
sg. - פועל מוטה [po'al mute].
pl. - פעלים מוטים [pe'alim mutim].


----------



## Arsène

Grekh said:


> No estoy seguro de que exista una traducción para "finite verbs"


 
Verbo flexionado, perhaps?


----------



## ThomasK

Just wondering, Frank: wouldn't you think our Dutch *'persoonsvorm'* (personal form) is very useful (the verb form adapted to the person in the subject) ?


----------



## Flaminius

Japanese:

finite verbs: 定形動詞
conjugated forms of verbs: 動詞の活用形—"conjugated verbs" is not a good collocation [Edit: at least in Japanese].

Japanese nouns are by default not marked with the numbers.


----------



## Outsider

Portuguese: 

verbo finito, verbos finitos
verbo conjugado, verbos conjugados​
You may also see:

forma(s) conjugada(s)/flexionada(s) do verbo / de um verbo = _conjugated/inflected verb form(s)_​


Flaminius said:


> conjugated forms of verbs: 動詞の活用形—"conjugated verbs" is not a good collocation [Edit: at least in Japanese].


It's more idiomatic in Portuguese, too.

I can't help challenging your definition of "finite verb", though, Frank. In Portuguese, infinitives can be inflected, too. Well, a little. We have a personal infinitive.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

So far, thanks to everybody.



Flaminius said:


> Japanese:
> finite verbs: 定形動詞
> conjugated forms of verbs: 動詞の活用形—"conjugated verbs" is not a good collocation [Edit: at least in Japanese].


For Japanese, I found *定式動詞*. My Japanese is as good as my Turkish, so I wonder once again what the difference is between the red one and the one you gave.



Outsider said:


> I can't help challenging your definition of "finite verb", though, Frank. In Portuguese, infinitives can be inflected, too. Well, a little. We have a personal infinitive.


Thanks for reminding me of the horror the horror of the personal infinitive . Okay, I understand your point .

I'll try to duck this question by mentioning that my starting point was Dutch . Well, I mean, I teach Dutch to adult students from all over the world. Their (active) knowledge of grammar and metalanguage is in 30% of the cases close to non-existent, in 69.9% of the cases something they once heard in their (secundary) school time but tried to forget ever since (which is just normal -- we are the weirdos and nerds). So it's sometimes handy to translate a basic Dutch grammatical term, since it can save a lot of time.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Flaminius

Frank06 said:


> Flaminius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Japanese:
> finite verbs: 定形動詞
> conjugated forms of verbs: 動詞の活用形—"conjugated verbs" is not a good collocation [Edit: at least in Japanese].
> 
> 
> 
> For Japanese, I found *定式動詞*. My Japanese is as good as my Turkish, so I wonder once again what the difference is between the red one and the one you gave.
Click to expand...

I found *定式動詞* as a linguistic term in Chinese.   It seems, however, we were both wrong.  According to this academic papers search service by National Institute of Informatics, 定動詞 is a more popular term than 定形動詞 (both, of course, meaning the same).  My first suggestion _de rigueur_ is not wrong.  Yet I cannot help thinking my professors had a minority penchant for terms.


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*:
finite --> verbo finito, verbi finiti
conjugated --> verbo coniugato, verbi coniugati


----------



## mcibor

If I understand this thread correctly, in Polish most, if not all, verbs are conjugated.

There are around 11 main conjugations, which then divide into even more groups.
Verbs in Polish are conjugated by tense, amount, person and sex.

As all Polish verbs finite and infinite are conjugated we don't have a term - conjugated verbs, but only noun "verbs conjugation - odmiana czasowników" and verb "to conjugate verbs - odmieniać czasownik"

Please correct me if I'm wrong


----------



## Alxmrphi

*Icelandic*:
_beygja _- to decline (conjugate)
_beygja_ - declension (f)
_beygju orð / sagnorð_ - a declined word / verb


----------



## Frank06

Hi,


mcibor said:


> As all Polish verbs finite and infinite are conjugated we don't have a term - conjugated verbs, but only noun "verbs conjugation - odmiana czasowników" and verb "to conjugate verbs - odmieniać czasownik"


Thank you very much for the clarifications.
But doesn't Polish have something as an infinitive?

I also keep wondering how "finite verb", "conjugated verb" would be called in an average English grammar written in Polish. I mean, even though Dutch doesn't have cases, tones, etc. we do have words/terms for it.

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## ThomasK

We don't use 'verbuigen' for verbs in Dutch, but this idea of 'flect-' might inspire you, Mcibor...


----------



## mcibor

Frank06 said:


> Hi,
> 
> But doesn't Polish have something as an infinitive?


Yes we have, it's called *bezokolicznik*


Frank06 said:


> I also keep wondering how "finite verb", "conjugated verb" would be called in an average English grammar written in Polish. I mean, even though Dutch doesn't have cases, tones, etc. we do have words/terms for it.



finite verb - czasownik dokonany
infinite verb - czasownik niedokonany
conjugated verb - czasownik odmieniony (though it sounds a bit unnatural

you could write:
czasownik odmieniony przez osobę - verb conjugated by person

e.g.
_Czasowniki angielskie odmieniają się tylko w trzeciej osobie liczby pojedynczej._
English verbs conjugate only in 3rd person first number (I'm not sure how to say that in English - meaning he/she/it)



ThomasK said:


> We don't use 'verbuigen' for verbs in Dutch, but this idea of 'flect-' might inspire you, Mcibor...


We have a similar word to flect, it's *fleksja* - inflection, but this is only a noun, we don't have a similar verb, nor adjective.


----------



## Nanon

Frank06, would "forme nominale du verbe" help you in any way?
Of course, this is not an accurate description of the "horror of the Portuguese personal infinitive" D). But...


----------



## Mahaodeh

In Arabic all verbs are conjugated: if you don't add any infliction then you automatically know it's the third person past singular masculine! So we simply call them fi'l = verb.


----------



## Frank06

Hi,

Thanks for the reply.


Mahaodeh said:


> In Arabic all verbs are conjugated: if you don't add any infliction then you automatically know it's the third person past singular masculine! So we simply call them fi'l = verb.


I start to realise that I asked my question in quite a wrong, or at least, unclear way. (On the other hand, it's good to get extra concise  information on the verbal system of various languages).

But do you have any idea how an English handbook written in Arabic would describe following verbs, which terms (or descriptions) would they use for: 
(a) I *am* going to leave.
(b) He *plays* soccer.​Four verbs... four times fi'l? (I am mainly, well, exclusively interested in the conjugated verb, at least for now .

Groetjes,

Frank


----------



## Gavril

Welsh 
*rhedeg *"to conjugate" (also "to run")
*(berf) wedi'i rhedeg *"conjugated (verb)"

Finnish doesn't have a particular verb for "conjugate", as far as I know: instead, they use the more general verb *taivuttaa *"inflect" (also "bend") with *verbi *"verb" as the object. I think "conjugated verb" can be either *taipunut verbi *or *taivutettu verbi*.


----------



## Määränpää

> Finnish doesn't have a particular verb for "conjugate", as far as I know: instead, they use the more general verb *taivuttaa *"inflect" (also "bend") with *verbi *"verb" as the object. I think "conjugated verb" can be either *taipunut verbi *or *taivutettu verbi*.



The problem with Finnish is that we inflect the non-finite verbs in grammatical cases (illative, adessive etc.), so the finite verb isn't necessarily the only _inflected verb _in the clause. If you don't want to say "finite", you can say *persoonamuotoinen verbi* ("a verb inflected according to person") because the non-finite forms are the same for all grammatical persons. This isn't exactly true because some non-finite forms have obligatory personal suffixes, but I guess we don't care...


----------



## mataripis

In Tagalog , verbs and nouns can be conjugated , so instead of using the term "verb"(Pandiwa), i prefer using "words" (mga salita). So conjugated verbs in Tagalog is " Nabalanghay na mga Salita".


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*slovesný tvar určitý* = finite verbal form (expresses person - 1st, 2nd, 3rd);
*slovesné tvary určité* = finite verbal forms;

*slovesný tvar neurčitý* = non-finite (indefinite/indeterminate/infinitive) verbal form (that does not express person, like the infinitive = neurčitek or infinitiv in Czech);
*slovesné tvary neurčité* (plur.)

Czech is an IE language, so we use the Latin grammatical terminology without big problems.


----------



## apmoy70

Hi Frank,

Greek (Modern) classifies its verbs (Gr: «ρήμα» ['rima] (sing. nom. neut.), «ρήματα» ['rimata] (pl. nom. neut.); Classical neut. noun «ῥῆμα» rhḗmă --> lit. _that which is spoken_, in grammar, _verb_, PIE base *werh₃-/*wrē-, _to speak, say_; cf. Skt. व्रत (vrata), _solemn vow_, Lat. verbum > Fr. verbe, It./Sp. verbo; Proto-Germanic *wurdan > Ger. Wort, Eng. word, Dutch woord, Dan./Swed./N. ord, Is. orð) into the «*κλιτά* μέρη του λόγου» [kli'ta 'meri tu 'loɣu]: _*inflexional* parts of speech_ (adj. «κλιτός, -ή, -ό» [kli'tos (masc.) kli'ti (fem.) kli'to (neut.)] --> _inflexional, declinable_; Classical v. «κλίνω» klínō --> lit. _to lean, make to slope_, in grammar, _to inflect_ > fem. 3rd declension noun «κλίσις» klísĭs --> lit. _inclination_, in grammar, _inflexion_; PIE base *ḱley-, _to lean, to incline_; cognate with Skt. श्रयति/श्रयते (zrayati/zrayate), _to lean/rest on_, Lat. clīnāre, Proto-Germanic *khlinen > Ger. lehnen, Eng. lean, Dutch leunen). 
 Verbs comprise *conjugations* (Gr: «συζυγία» [sizi'ʝi.a] (sing. nom. fem.), «συζυγίες» [sizi'ʝi.es] (pl. nom. fem.) --> lit. _union, conjunction, syzygy_, in grammar, _conjugation_; Classical fem. noun «συζυγία» sŭzŭgíă, a compound: prefix and preposition «συν» sŭn --> _beside, with_ (PIE *sem-, _together_) + masc. noun «ζυγός» zugós --> _yoke_ (PIE *yewg-, _to yoke, harness, join_). In MG, verbs belong to *two conjugations* (*«συζυγίες»*), while in Classical Greek, verbs belong to *three* *conjugations* (*«συζυγίαι»*). 
To make it even more complex, in Greek, verbs do not conjugate, they are _declined_ οr _inflected_ (v. «κλίνομαι» ['klinome] mediopassive voice of v. «κλίνω» ['klino]; verbs «κλίνονται» ['klinonde] (3rd person pl. pres. ind. mediopassive voice)) according to person, number, voice, tense, mood etc


----------

